# Puppy tearing potty pads



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Our new 9 week old puppy knows to use the potty pad, but if left in the crate or pen for any amount of time she digs, tears, and rips up potty pads. I start back to work next week, and I need to be able to leave her in her crate.
I'm worried she will tear and possibly eat her potty pad in the crate while I am at work. I'm also worried she might destroy her bed and eat it while I'm gone, since everything goes into her mouth.
I can't imagine leaving her in the crate with no bedding or potty pad. Any suggestions?
Thanks tons!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You could try newspaper and it should be ok if he eats it....no plastic anyway, unsure about the ink tho!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I never left pads in the crates of my two, they would tear them up immediately !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I never put a pad in there, but they do make a contraption to hold them down on the ground...might make them last longer


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Why not just get some vet bed and wash it when necessary - one of my pieces is over 10 years old and has been washed and dried loads of times and none of the dogs have ever chewed it...


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We use vet bed with jasper and when he had his one and only accident in his crate the surface was dry but wet underneath. It washes and dries so quick. You can even tumble dry it, although its not really necessary  saves worrying about them swallowing chewed up plastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

